# When your phone battery is too low to start a route......



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Just had to forefit a route because I woke up and my battery was at 7% hahaha.
Looks like my cord just died, won't charge now worked fine yesterday lol...

My car charger is super slow. Think it's time to get one of those charging block things you can carry around....

Any suggestions?

Was able to pick up a block at 8am instead of 630am... Seems like our blocks actually never get fully taken...I've forefit my route twice and was able to pick up a later time right after...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Anker 20100 mAh battery

Twin 4.8 Amp charging ports and all-day power. I never go out without it.

Best deal I've seen is on Amazon. Wait for black Friday.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I also dont unplug when I have a low battery. I obviously scan my packages at the WH but I dont scan while I deliver which is a battery killer when you factor in GPS. I actually use the TBA trick instead

One thing you have to double check is the right package goes to the right address if you use the no scan method. When packages are grouped together I have made the mistake of switching their delivery. When you scan them it will give you the red screen if you try to scan a package at the wrong address, the tba trick doesnt give you that safe guard.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I usually burn thru 40% battery during a route lol

Ended up using a diff cable today in my car and it went better....Was thinking of getting a power inverter for the car lighter... but my new car has that plug already... rather have that for the fast charging


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I also dont unplug when I have a low battery. I obviously scan my packages at the WH but I dont scan while I deliver which is a battery killer when you factor in GPS. I actually use the TBA trick instead
> 
> One thing you have to double check is the right package goes to the right address if you use the no scan method. When packages are grouped together I have made the mistake of switching their delivery. When you scan them it will give you the red screen if you try to scan a package at the wrong address, the tba trick doesnt give you that safe guard.


What's the TBA trick?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I also dont unplug when I have a low battery. I obviously scan my packages at the WH but I dont scan while I deliver which is a battery killer when you factor in GPS. I actually use the TBA trick instead
> 
> One thing you have to double check is the right package goes to the right address if you use the no scan method. When packages are grouped together I have made the mistake of switching their delivery. When you scan them it will give you the red screen if you try to scan a package at the wrong address, the tba trick doesnt give you that safe guard.


Sorry what's the tba trick ?
Link ?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah even plugged in it's sapping battery
The GPS and Delivery app seem to use a lot
4 hour block used 60% , only 40% left and that's with scanning in the car and leaving the phone plugged in.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Yeah even plugged in it's sapping battery
> The GPS and Delivery app seem to use a lot
> 4 hour block used 60% , only 40% left and that's with scanning in the car and leaving the phone plugged in.


Get yourself a good charger. I used to carry a Samsung brand charger until it gave on me a month ago. I walked into the 99 cent store and bought an emergency charger for a buck+tax. This things charges my phone faster and my phone sustains the charge. hahaha.

Edit: Doesn't have to be expensive, as long as it works.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Using the USB on my car to the cigarette lighter 
Need to make sure it's a 2.0amp one


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> What's the TBA trick?


Pm me, post it on here and amazon might shut it down. LOL



silentguy said:


> Sorry what's the tba trick ?
> Link ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Yeah even plugged in it's sapping battery
> The GPS and Delivery app seem to use a lot
> 4 hour block used 60% , only 40% left and that's with scanning in the car and leaving the phone plugged in.


Yup I have a samsung fast charger (from 0 percent to 100) in 90 minutes and when I deliver it stays even at best unless you turn the brightness down.

Scanning uses your camera and flash so its a battery killer


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pm me, post it on here and amazon might shut it down. LOL


Send me a pm then. Tried to start a conversation with u but it said that not allowed.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Pm me, post it on here and amazon might shut it down. LOL


just realized you replied. I'm not allowed to send you a pm. says not allowed . mind pming me? haha


----------

